# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  نصائح تهمك

## نور الشمس

نصائح تهمك \\\ 1
=================

• الزهور الصناعية يمكنك تنظيفها بسهولة مع الاحتفاظ بلونها ورونقها إذا ما قمت بتعريضها لبخار الماء المنبعث من ماء مغلي، ثم قومي برشها بمثبت الشعر، وبهذا تحتفظين بلونها وشكلها.

• لتنظيف الذهب: ضعي الذهب المراد تنظيفه في لتر ماء ساخن مضافا إليه ملح النشادر، وبعد أن يترك نحو نصف ساعة انتشليه من الماء وجففيه جيدا، يمكنك أيضا غليه في ماء مضافا إليه قليل من الصابون المبشور والخل.

• لتنظيف الفضة اغلي لتر ماء، ثم أضيفي عشرة جرامات “شبة” وقومي بغمس قطعة من الصوف في هذا المحلول، ثم ادعكي بها الفضة جيدا، ثم تشطف جيدا بالسائل نفسه.

• للتخلص من البقع التي تظهر على البلاط يمكنك استخدام لترين من الماء الساخن مضافا إليه فنجان من الخل.

* لمنع صرير الباب قومي بطلاء المفصلات بطبقة كثيفة من الفازلين.

* إذا انسكب حبر على السجادة أو الموكيت يجب تغطية مكان البقعة على الفور بالملح، اتركي الملح يتشرب الحبر، ثم قومي بجرف الملح من على السجادة مستعينة بملعقة شاي، كرري العملية إذا احتاج الأمر، ثم قومي بمسح مكان البقعة بإضافة الليمون الذي يقوم بمهمة امتصاص ما تبقى.
*
لكي تبدو الستائر كالجديدة بعد غسلها، قومي بنقعها في ماء بارد وصابون مبشور لفترة قبل غسلها، وعند الشطف قومي بإضافة قليل من النشا إلى الماء فتبدو الستائر كالجديدة متماسكة القوام.

* للتخلص من الروائح غير المحببة في الثلاجة أو الديب فريزر عليك بوضع قطعة فحم ملفوفة في شاشة داخل أحد الأدراج.

* للتأكد من صلاحية البيكنج بودر ضعي قليلا منه في ملعقة بها ماء، فإذا حدث فوران فهو صالح للاستخدام.

* للاحتفاظ بلمعان الملاعق والشوك والسكاكين ينصح بوضع إصبع من الطباشير في الدرج الخاص بها، فهو يساعد في امتصاص الرطوبة.

* للحفاظ على الزبدة لا يتم ترك العلبة الخاصة بحفظ الزبدة في الثلاجة بدون غطاء، لأن الدهون سوف تتحد مع الأكسجين الموجود بالهواء فيترتب على ذلك أن تصبح الزبدة كريهة المذاق بسبب فسادها.

* لاختصار وقت الشي وحتى تنضج اللحوم سريعا يمكن شق اللحوم بسكين حاد بخط مائل.


+++++++++++++

للقراءة والاستفاده

----------


## ملكة سبأ

كل الشكر نور الشمس على النصائح العمليه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

يعطيك العافيه ..

نصائح رائعه ..

كل المودة

----------


## Malamh Cute

.
.

مرحبآ :)

نصآئح روعه ،

تسلمي ع الطرح 

ربي يعطيك آلف عآآآفيه يآآرب

مآانحرم جديدك

تحيآآتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..


ماشاء الله ...

نصائح رااائعة ومفيدة ..

يعطيك العافية نووور على كل رائع وقيّم تقدميه بين أيدينا ..

بانتظار كل جديد لكِ عزيزتي..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## نور الشمس

ملكة سبأ
شيكة الناصره
ملامح كيوت
دمعه على السطور

   يعطيكم العافيه على مروركم المميز

----------


## نور الشمس

نصائح تهمك \2
===========

•لاختبار صلاحية البيكنج بودر ضعي ملعقة من البيكنج بودر في كوب به ماء ويقلب، فإذا حدث فوران كاف فهذا يدل على صلاحية استخدامه.

•للحفاظ على لون القرنبيط أثناء الطهي أضيفي إليه قليلا من اللبن.

•لتقليل الملح الزائد أثناء الطهي ضعي ثمرة بطاطس نيئة لكي تمتص الملح الزائد.

•أضيفي القليل من قشر الليمون لوصفات الحلويات أثناء تحضيرها للتخلص من رائحة البيض.

•في حالة عدم توافر كريمة لإضافتها للشوربة أو مرق اللحم يمكن إضافة خليط من اللبن والزبد.

• ضعي قليلاً من الزنجبيل في زيت التحمير قبل استخدامه مرة أخرى لإزالة أي نكهات متبقية.

• للحفاظ على لون البازلاء والسبانخ الأخضر ضعي كمية قليلة جدا من السكر مع ماء السلق.

• في حالة استخدام بياض البيض فقط، قومي بتغطية الصفار بلبن أو ماء 

• وضعيه في الثلاجة لحين استخدامه، وعند الاستخدام تخلصي من اللبن أو الماء.

• للتخلص من ضغط الحذاء الضيق على القدم الذي يؤدي للشعور بالألم، قومي بدعك المناطق الضاغطة من داخل الحذاء بالصابون الجاف.

*لتنظيف الغلاية الكهربائية، قومي بغلي نصف كوب خل أبيض مع نصف كوب ماء داخل الغلاية ثم اشطفيها بالماء.

* قبل قيامك بتقطيع الفلفل الحار، قومي بدعك يديك بزيت نباتي حتى لا تلتهب.

* بعد سلق المعكرونة أو البطاطس، استخدمي مياه السلق بعد تبريدها في ري النباتات الموجودة في المنزل.

* إذا نقعت بعض الملابس ذات الألوان الداكنة مع ملابس أخرى، ونتج عن ذلك اختلاط الألوان في الأقمشة، ضعي الملابس المراد إزالة اللون منها في ماء مع إضافة قليل من الكلور وصابون غسالة الملابس الذي تستخدمينه وذلك لمدة ساعة، ثم قومي بوضع هذه الملابس في الغسالة مرة أخرى في دورتها المعتادة، وبذلك تعود الملابس للونها الطبيعي، لكن احرصي على القيام بهذه المهمة والملابس مازالت مبللة، لأنها إذا جفت على حبل الغسيل فمن الصعب أن تأتي بالنتيجة المرجوة. 


+++++++++++++++++

للقراءة والاستفاده وليست للردود

وشكراااااااااااا

----------


## نور الشمس

نصائح تهمك \ 3
===========
* لكي تبدو عيناك أكثر اتساعاً، ضعي الماسكرا على الأهداب فقط، مع التركيز على طرف الزاوية الخارجية للعين.

* لا تنسي إزالة الماكياج من على وجهك قبل النوم، لأنه يسبب انسداد مسام الوجه، ويساعد على ظهور التجاعيد الرفيعة.

* يجب تغيير الكريم المرطب للبشرة كل 6 أشهر، لكي تمنحي بشرتك فيتامينات إضافية ومتعددة؛ حسب تركيبة الكريم الذي تستخدمينه كل مرة.

* نظفي أدوات ماكياجك دائما بقطعة قطن مبللة بمحلول طبي (يباع في الصيدليات).

* تناولي السمك مرتين في الأسبوع، وبشكل خاص السمك الدسم كالسلامون والتونة؛ لأنهما غنيان بالأحماض الدهنية الثلاثية التي قد تساعد على خفض مستوى الكوليسترول 
في الدم. 
• إذا التصق الكيك بالقالب أو الصينية، ضعي الصينية على منشفة مبللة بالماء واتركيها عشر دقائق، حتى يتكثف البخار في القاع ويؤدي إلى سقوط الكيك بسهولة.

• أضيفي ملعقة صغيرة من السكر أثناء طهي السبانخ، فهذا يساعد على الاحتفاظ بلونها الأخضر.

• احرصي على تغيير ليفة غسل الأواني من آن لآخر، لأن البكتيريا سريعاً ما تتراكم بين خيوطها عند استعمالها لفترة طويلة.

• أضيفي القليل من الكركم إلى برطمان المخللات، فذلك يساعد على بقائها صالحة وعدم فسادها.

• إذا أردت التخلص من إزعاج القطط التي تتكالب أمام صندوق القمامة الموجود أمام باب المنزل، ضعي قليلاً من النشادر المختلط بالماء والخل عند فوهة صندوق القمامة أو حوله، فإن هذا سيخلصك من إزعاج القطط.

*إذا أردت الحصول على بطاطس مقلية غير ملتصقة، اغسليها بالماء الفاتر بدلاً من البارد؛ لتتخلصي من النشا الزائد.

* حتى لا تذبل السلاطة، لا تضيفي إليها الملح إلا عند التقديم.

* للتخفيف من رائحة السمك عند قليه يجب تغطية المقلاة وفتح مروحة الشفاط، ووضع قطعة فحم- غير مستعملة- بجانب المقلاة؛ حتى تمتص الرائحة.

* لا تستخدمي الماء الساخن في غسل بقع الدماء، إذا ما أصيب طفلك بجرح أدى إلى اتساخ ملابسه، لأن الماء الساخن يساعد على تثبيت بقع الدم، والأفضل غسلها بالماء البارد والصابون، مع إضافة ماء التبييض “الكلور” إلى ماء الغسيل، هذا إذا كانت الملابس غير ملونة. 

* اشربي كوباً من عصير الليمون أو البرتقال أو الجريب فروت، عندما تتعرضين للشمس المباشرة حتى تعوضي ما تفقده بشرتك من نضارة.

• للتخلص من بقايا الطعام الملتصق بالأواني دون جهد كبير يمكنك نقعها في الماء الساخن المضاف إليه ملعقة كبيرة من بيكربونات الصوديوم.

• إذا تعرض الزيت للاشتعال تغطى المقلاة كليا، حتى تمنع دخول الهواء أو ينثر عليه ملح فينطفيء.

• لمنع صرير الباب قومي بطلاء المفصلات بطبقة كثيفة من الفازلين.

• السد الذي يحدث في فتحات المكواة التي تعمل بالبخار يمكن علاجه، بملء خزانها بالخل وهى ساخنة (بعد نزع الفيشة)، وبعد دقائق معدودة قومي بغسلها، ثم ملئها بالماء مرة آخرى، ستجدين البخار يتدفق بانسيابية وقوة.

• لتخزين الثوم، يجب تقشيره وفرمه في الخلاط مع أي نوع زيت (3 ملاعق كبيرة زيت لكل كيلو ثوم)، ووضعه في أكياس بلاستيك والاحتفاظ بها في “الفريزر”.

• من الاعتقادات الخاطئة وضع الزيت في ماء سلق المكرونة لمنع التصاقها ببعض، والأصح سلقها وتصفيتها ثم تقليبها في الزيت لمنع التصاقها.

• يمكن إزالة رائحة الطبخ عن اليدين بفركهما بالخل، وتزال رائحة البصل عن اليدين بفركهما بورق البقدونس، وتزال رائحة الأسماك عن اليدين بفركهما بالليمون.

• بقع المادة الدهنية التي تظهر على الملابس نتيجة تناثر بعض الطعام، يمكن التخلص منها بنثر كمية من بودرة التلك مكان البقعة.

++++++++++++

للقراءة والاستفاده

----------


## ملكة سبأ

كل الشكر استفدت كثيرا من هذه النصائح يعطيك العافيه على الجهد المبذول

----------


## حلم الورد

يسلمووووووووووا حبيبتي على  :embarrest:  :weird: المعلومات القيمة

----------


## حلم الورد

يسلموووووا حبيبتي على المعلومات القيمة

----------


## ورده محمديه

نصائح رائعهـــ
يعطيك ربي ألف عافيهـوبنتظااااار القادمـــــــ 
ارق التحايا وأعذبها :: ورده محمديه

----------


## نور الشمس

ملكة سبأ
حلم الورد
وردة محمديه

   يعطيكم العافيه على مروركم المميز

----------


## نور الشمس

نصائح تهمك \ 4
============

* إذا كنت تعانين الأرق احرصي على الحمام الدافئ مع الاستماع إلى موسيقى هادئة، وتناول فنجان من اللبن أو الأعشاب المهدئة.

*حاولي مصاحبة الأصدقاء المرحين، فالمرح والسعادة يأتيان عن طريق العدوى، وابتعدي عن الأصدقاء ذوي الشكوى، فهم ينقلون إليك المشاعر السلبية دون أن تدري.

*حاولي التمرد على مظهرك قليلاً، لتحدثي شيئاً من التغير حتى ولو كان تغييراً بسيطاً، وهذا سوف يسهم في سعادتك.

*أوجدي لنفسك هواية تسعدك مثل الرسم أو الكتابة أو التطريز أو القراءة، المهم - في الفكرة- ممارسة شيء يسعدك داخلياً.

*لا تنتظري من الآخرين منحك السعادة، فأنت وحدك مسؤولة عن سعادتك وأنت من تستطيعين تحقيقها.

• إذا كانت بشرتك من النوع الحساس التي تتعرض دائماً للاحمرار ودائماً مشدودة، فاحرصي على استخدام كريم مرطب يحتوي على البابونج في تركيبته.

• لا تستخدمي الماء الساخن لتنظيف بشرة وجهك، يكفي الماء الفاتر حتى في الشتاء.

• عند انتفاخ العينين، ضعي شرائح دائرية من ثمار الخيار أو الكيوى، لتخفيف حدة الانتفاخ أو الورم.

• استخدمي زيت السمسم والزيتون في أطباق السلاطة، لأنها تحتوي على الأوميغا 3 المفيدة للصحة.

• ابتعدي عن الأقمشة التي تتجعد بسهولة، لأنها تفقد شكلها الأنيق سريعاً.

• لا تخزني الكبدة لفترة طويلة حتى لا تتلف أو تتفتت أنسجتها، وإذا أردت حفظها، فيجب وضعها في رف تحت الفريزر مباشرة في طبق نظيف مغطى بوعاء مقلوب أو ورق بلاستيك لمدة 3 أيام على الأكثر.

• لمنع تناثر المكونات أثناء خفق الكريمة أو إضافة المكونات الجافة إلى المضرب الكهربائي، اجعلي سرعة المضرب منخفضة، وأثناء المزج ارفعي السرعات تدريجياً.

• عند اختيارك لأواني الطهو المستخدمة في منزلك، لابد أن تراعي ألا تحتوي على زخارف ملونة لأن هذه الألوان تصنع من مواد أغلبها ضار بالصحة، وأن تكون مقاومة للصدأ، وذات قدرة عالية على مقاومة الحرارة وتوصل الحرارة لجميع أجزاء الإناء بالتساوي. 

* إذا كان السقف عالياً ادهنيه بلون طلاء داكن عن لون الجدران، ليبدو منخفضاً نسبياً.

*إذا كنت تخزنين الملابس بين الفصول، فلا ترتديها فور إخراجها من الدولاب، حتى تنساب الأقمشة وتتخلص تماما من رائحة أي مواد حافظة.

* مارسي الرياضة الخفيفة كل صباح، فذلك لا يستنفد طاقتك بل يجدد نشاطك وحيويتك.

* ارتدي الأقمشة المصنوعة من نسبة عالية من ألياف طبيعية وابتعدي عن الأقمشة من “البوليستر”، لأنها لا تدفئ في الشتاء وتزيد من حرارة الجسم في الصيف.

* البصل يقلل من الإصابة بالجلطات، ويحمي البشرة من الخطوط الرفيعة التي تظهر عليها، احرصي على تناوله في أطباق “السلاطة”. 

++++++++++++++++

للقراءة والاستفاده

----------


## نور الشمس

نصائح تهمك \5
===========

• زيت الفول السوداني وزيت عباد الشمس وزيت الذرة أفضل أنواع الزيوت في الطهي.

• لتقوية أظافرك ضعيها في زيت زيتون دافيء أو عصير خل 10 دقائق يوميا.

• حافظي على أظافرك قصيرة نسبيا، فالأظافر الطويلة تتكسر بسهولة.

• اغمسي أظافرك في الماء قبل تقليمها، فالأظافر الجافة تتشقق وتتقشر بسهولة.

• لا تضعي يدك كثيرا في ماء يحتوي على منظفات لأنه يؤدي إلى تشقق الأظافر.

* عند تناول اللحوم، تأكدي من خلوها من الدهون على قدر المستطاع، أما لحوم الطيور فيجب إزالة جلدها قبل أو بعد الطهو.

* احرصي على تناول الطعام في موعد محدد وفي أوقات منتظمة، لأن ذلك يجعل غدد الهضم بالجهاز الهضمي تعمل بكفاءة وانتظام.

* تجنبي شراء البيض الذي به شروخ أو كسور، لأنها تسمح بدخول الجراثيم إلى البيضة وجعلها غير قابلة للاستهلاك.

* لا تملئي الثلاجة بالأطعمة، وذلك للسماح للهواء البارد بالدوران حول الأطعمة وتبريدها بشكل جيد. 

* عند إزالة طلاء الأظافر، أضيفي قطرة من زيت الزيتون على قطعة القطن المغموسة في مزيل الطلاء، لترطيب المنطقة المحيطة بالظفر.

للاحتفاظ بالفيتامينات الموجودة بالفواكه والخضراوات لأطول فترة ممكنة عليك باتباع الآتي :
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
• شراء الخضراوات والفواكه الطازجة متماسكة القوام مع تجنب شراء الثمار المعطوبة أو الذابلة.

• الاحتفاظ بقشرة أو جلدة الفواكه أو الخضراوات قدر المستطاع، لأن الفيتامينات تتواجد في الطبقة الموجودة تحت القشر مباشرة.

• تقطيع الخضراوات والفواكه على هيئة قطع كبيرة بدلاً من أن تكون صغيرة.

• التأكد من غلي الماء قبل إضافة الخضراوات.

• عدم إعداد الطعام قبل تقديمه بفترة طويلة، لأن الخضراوات والفواكه تفقد الفيتامينات إذا تم تخزينها لفترة طويلة.

• حسن الإنصات من آداب الاستماع، ويتطلب ذلك عدم رفع الحاجب لأنه من علامات إنكار الحقائق، كما أن القرع في الأصابع دليل على نفاد الصبر، وهز الكتفين تعبير عن اللامبالاة لما يقال، ويجب عدم الرمش ببطء ثم غلق العين وفتحها فذلك يوحي بالملل وعدم الاهتمام بحديث الغير.

• عند المشي، يجب عدم المبالغة في الحركة من حيث السرعة أو البطء، لأنها تعطي صورة غير مريحة، لذلك يجب أن تكون الحركة صحيحة وطبيعية وثابتة.

• أثناء الجلوس يجب إسناد الكتفين على ظهر الكرسي وإسناد الساقين على بعضهما دون تقاطعهما وبميل خفيف مع التصاق القدمين.

• كوني حكيمة في تصرفاتك مع الغير، فالاندفاع غير مطلوب، وابتعدي عن تقليد الآخريات بما لا يتناسب مع شخصيتك لمجرد إعجابك بهن.

• إذا كانت بشرتك تعاني من الدهون فابتعدي عن تناول الشيكولاتة والمكسرات، وإذا كنت تعانين من مشكلات البثور أو الحبوب فابتعدي عن تناول الأطعمة الحريفة والحارة والمالحة.

• عند شي اللحوم يجب ألا تتعرض المشويات للفحم مباشرة، لأن الدهون الموجودة في اللحوم تتساقط على الفحم، فينتج غاز سام يتصاعد إلى اللحوم، ولهذا يجب قبل الشواء التخلص من الدهون ووضع عازل بين “اللحم والفحم”.

• استخدمي ملاعق خشبية أو بلاستيك عند تقليب الطعام في الأواني “التيفال”، حتى لا تخدش الأواني وتصبح مضرة.

• لا تتناولي الشاي المضاف إليه عصير الليمون في كوب مصنوع من البلاستيك، لأن تفاعل الليمون مع البلاستيك ضار جداً بالصحة.

• إضافة الزعتر إلى الوجبات والسلاطات مفيدة جداً للجسم، لما يتمتع به الزعتر من خصائص مطهرة للأمعاء، كما أنه يخفف الصداع. 
+++++++++++++++++

للقراءة والاستفاده

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

الله يعطيكِ العآآفيه  
سلمتي من كل مكروه  
دمتي بقلبٌ* نآآبض*..

----------


## نور الشمس

والله يعافيج ياعاشقة المستحيل
سعيده بمرورج الغاليه

----------


## نور الشمس

نصائح تهمك \ 6
=============
• عندما تكون جبهتك عريضة، تذكري أن القصة أو الخصلات المتهدلة على الجبهة تخفف من مساحته العريضة.

• عندما تنزلين حمام السباحة أو ماء البحر، قومي بدهن شعرك بزيت الخروع أو الزيتون لحمايته من الكلور الموجود في الماء.

• للعيون الضيقة الصغيرة يفضل تركيب رموش صناعية لتظهر أوسع، خاصة في الحفلات والسهرات على أن تكون من النوع الجيد، ومصنوعة من الشعر الطبيعي.

• لتحمي رموشك من التساقط، تجنبي استعمال الماسكارا المقاومة للماء إلا عند الضرورة، لأنها الأصعب في التنظيف.

• لضمان عدم سيلان الماسكارا، ضعي طبقة من النوع الشفاف بعد وضع الماسكارا العادية.

* قبل وضع العطر خاصة عند العنق يفضل الانتظار لمدة 15 دقيقة قبل ارتداء العقد، سواء أكان مصنوعاً من الذهب أم اللؤلؤ أم الإكسسوار العادي، حتى لا يتفاعل المعدن مع الجلد ويسبب لك الحساسية، أو يترك بقعاً على الجلد يصعب التخلص منها.

* لتوسيع العين، يوضع الآي لاينر من أعلى فقط.

* لجعل الليمون يعطي أكبر كمية من العصير، ضعيه في ماء ساخن لمدة ساعة قبل عصره.

* لمنع فوران اللبن، اغسلي الوعاء بالماء البارد قبل غليه.

* اللون الرمادي في الملابس يعطي للبشرة السمراء والبيضاء على السواء لوناً باهتاً، لذا يفضل ارتداء لون آخر معه مثل: الأحمر أو النبيتي أو الأصفر أو الأخضر، ليعطي للبشرة التألق المطلوب. 

* عند استعمال الفرن لأول مرة اتركيه يعمل فارغاً لمدة نصف ساعة لإزالة أي روائح، وفي كل مرة اتركي باب الفرن مفتوحاً لمدة 3 دقائق قبل وضع الطعام حتى تخرج الرطوبة منه.

* لا تستخدمي الأواني البلاستيك داخل الميكروويف، لأنها تتأثر بالحرارة، وقد تؤدي إلى الإصابة بسرطان الثدي.

* إذا كنت ممتلئة القوام ارتدي الأحذية ذات الكعب العالي، ليظهر الجسم بمظهر أطول. 

- إذا كنت صغيرة السن ونحيفة الجسم، يمكنك ارتداء الجاكت ذي الجيوب الظاهرة، أما إذا كنت ممتلئة نوعاً ما يفضل أن تكون الجيوب محاكة في القماش، ويفضل لصاحبات القوام الأكثر امتلاءً عدم الجيوب، على أن يكون الجاكت مستقيماً وكلاسيكياً.

- لإخفاء الاحمرار الذي يظهر في عينيك من أثر السهر أو الإجهاد، اغمسي كيس الشاي الورقي في ماء ساخن ثم ضعيه على عينيك (كمادات شاي).

- البقدونس من النباتات المهمة التي تساعد في خفض نسبة الدهن في الدم، لأنه يحتوي على مضادات أكسدة، فاحرصي على تناوله في طبق “السلاطة”، خاصة “التبولة” لأنه من محتوياتها الأساسية. 

- إدا أردت الحصول على شوربة كثيفة وغنية كشوربة الكريمة دون سعرات حرارية عالية، يمكنك استبدال الكريمة بقطعة من القرنبيط أو بطاطس صغيرة مهروسة قطعة من القرنبيط.

- احذري شراء الحليب ومنتجاته إذا كانت مكدسة على بعضها في ثلاجة المحل، وذلك لأن معظم منتجات الحليب خاصة السائل والقشدة والزبدة يجب أن تحاط بالهواء البارد، لذا فإن تكدسها على بعضها يمنع وصول الهواء البارد إليها ومن ثم تقليل مدة صلاحيتها. 

- قبل تكسير البيض وجمعه في طبق بغرض طبخه، يفضل كسر كل بيضة على حدة خارج الطبق للتأكد من سلامتها، ثم تضاف بعد ذلك إلى سائر البيض، وهذا راجع إلى أن بيضة واحدة فاسدة كفيلة بإتلاف الكمية كلها.

- اتركي باب الثلاجة مغلقاً لأطول فترة ممكنة، ولا تحاولي فتحها لعدة مرات لغرض واحد، لأن ذلك يرفع من درجة حرارة الثلاجة ويؤدي إلى فساد الأطعمة.

- لمنح أظافرك اللمعان والقضاء على اللون الأصفر الذي يتركه الاستعمال المتكرر لطلاء الأظافر دلكيها بشرائح الليمون يومياً لمدة أسبوع، أو كلما احتاج الأمر لإعادة لونها الأبيض الطبيعي.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++

للقراءة والاستفاده

----------


## نور الشمس

نصائح تهمك \ 7
==========

- قبل تخزين الفواكه قومي بفحصها وعزل التالف منها ثم اغسليها وجففي الماء المتبقي عليها قبل تخزينها، لإزالة بقايا المبيدات الحشرية.

- تأكدي من عدم وجود خدوش أو تشققات في الفواكه قبل تخزينها لأن ذلك يجعلها أكثر عرضة للتلف.

- الفواكه غير الناضجة يمكن أن تترك لتنضج في درجة حرارة الغرفة وبعيدا عن ضوء الشمس، وتوضع في سلة بلاستيك مثقبة للسماح لتيار الهواء بالمرور على جميع أجزاء الفاكهة، أما الفواكه الناضجة يجب أن تخزن في الثلاجة.

- أهم أنواع الفواكه التي تنضج في الغرفة ( خارج الثلاجة) هي: التفاح والمشمش والكيوي والمانجو والخوخ والكمثرى والبطيخ والأنانس والتين الشوكي.

- معظم الفواكه يمكن أن تحفظ لمدة تتراوح من 3 إلى 7 أيام في الثلاجة، وفي الفريزر لمدة 10 إلى 12 شهراً.

_ تعتبر الثلاجة أفضل مكان لحفظ الخضراوات الطازجة، لأن معظمها يحفظ لفترة طويلة في درجة البرودة والرطوبة العالية.

_ أفضل مكان لحفظ الخضراوات الأرفف السفلية في الثلاجة، فهى تعزل الخضراوات عن تيار الهواء البارد ومن ثم تحافظ على نسبة الرطوبة العالية، ويمكن المحافظة على رطوبة الخضراوات بوضعها في أكياس بلاستيك خاصة.

_ قبل تخزين الخضراوات تجب إزالة الأجزاء التالفة منها لمنع تلف الأجزاء السليمة.

_ في حالة توافر كمية كبيرة من الخضراوات يمكن حفظها في الفريزر، ولكن بعض الخضراوات لا يوصى بتجميدها مثل الخس والفجل والكوسة والخضراوات الورقية الآخرى.

_ هناك مجموعة من الخضراوات لا تحفظ في الثلاجة أو الفريزر مثل الثوم والبصل والبطاطس.

_ معظم الخضراوات يمكن حفظها بين 5 و10 أيام في الثلاجة، أما في الفريزر فيمكن حفظ الخضراوات لمدة تتراوح بين 10 و 12 شهراً، وبالنسبة للخضراوات التي تخزن في الغرفة فيمكن أن تحفظ لفترة تتراوح بين أسبوع و 3 أسابيع.

_ ضعي البيض في الثلاجة عند شرائه فورا، واحفظيه في علبة الكارتون أو علبة البلاستيك الخاصة به، فالبيض سريع الاكتساب للروائح الموجودة في الثلاجة، ويفقد الرطوبة بسرعة عندما يكون مكشوفا، وهذا يؤثر على طعمه ونكهته وخواصه.

_ لا تحفظي البيض في باب الثلاجة، بل ضعيه في مكان بارد داخل الثلاجة، لأن عملية فتح الباب تؤدي إلى رفع درجة الحرارة (تقليل البرودة) وتعرض البيض لتيار الهواء الساخن مما يقلل من جودته.

_ يمكن تخزين البيض في الثلاجة لمدة تتراوح بين 4 و5 أسابيع بعد شرائه بشرط ألا يكون هناك أي تلف أو كسر أو شروخ في البيض، أما إذا تم تخزينه لفترة أطول من 5 أسابيع ويصبح أقل جودة في الطعم والنكهة والقوام.

_ البيض المحفوظ لمدة أسبوع في الثلاجة يكون أفضل للسلق، وذلك لأن بياض البيض ينكمش ويبتعد عن القشرة مما يسهل من عملية تقشيره بعد السلق، أما البيض المحفوظ في الثلاجة لأكثر من أسبوعين يصلح للعجة والطبخات التي يدخل في تركيبها البيض.

_ لحفظ وتخزين الأسماك ضعيها في الثلاجة لمدة لا تزيد على يومين، ويفضل تجميدها لمنع فسادها.

_ تغسل الأسماك وتجفف من الماء، ثم توضع في أكياس البلاستيك الخاصة بها بالفريزر، ويمكن حفظ السمك بهذه الطريقة ثلاثة أشهر.

_ عند إذابة الأسماك يفضل أن يتم ذلك في الثلاجة بوضعه في وعاء خاص في اليوم السابق لطبخه.

_ الأسماك المطبوخة يمكن حفظها لمدة تتراوح من يومين إلى ثلاثة في الثلاجة.

_ امنحي عينيك الراحة بالنوم الكافي، فالعين المجهدة تكون أكثر عرضة للمرض.

_ لا تستعيري أدوات التجميل، ولا تسمحي لأحد باستعمال أدواتك، فقد تنتقل إليك أي عدوى عن طريق الفرشاة أو القلم.

_ لا تقربي عينيك من الكتاب عند القراءة أو الكتابة واحتفظي بمسافة معقولة، مع قوة الإضاءة، فالضوء الخافت يسبب الإجهاد للعين، وقد يصيبهما بالحول أحيانا.

_ احرصي على شرب الشاي الأخضر، لأن له خواصاً مضادة للتأكسد وله دور أساسي في بناء خلايا الجسم وتنقيته من السموم.

_ تناولي الخيار بكثرة، وضعيه على بشرتك إذ يحتوي على أحماض أمينية وعضوية تقوم بتبريد وإنعاش الجلد وإغلاق مسامه. 

+++++++++++++++++

للقراءة والاستفاده فقط

وشكراااااااااا

----------


## نور الشمس

نصائح تهمك \ 8
============

• إذا كنت ممتلئة القوام وتعانين من زيادة في الوزن، يجب عليك ارتداء الأقمشة المقلمة قلماً رفيعاً لتحد من مظهر امتلاء الجسد، وابتعدي عن الأقمشة المنقوشة أو السادة الفاتحة.

• بعد سن الأربعين يجب العناية الفائقة بالشعر لنقص هرمون الاستروجين، إذ يصبح الشعر جافا ومتقصفا، واهتمي بعمل حمام الكريم باستمرار، والإقلال من الصبغة، وتناول فيتامين “ب” بصورة منتظمة.

• لمنح شعرك الخامل الحيوية واللمعان، دلكيه بزيت الزيتون ثم ضعي قبعة بلاستيكية، واتركيه أطول فترة ممكنة ثم اغسليه.

• عند استخدامك الشامبو المضاد للقشرة اختاري النوع الذي يناسب نوع البشرة، فهناك الجافة والدهنية، وهى مرتبطة بطبيعة الشعر إذا كان جافا أو دهنيا أو عاديا.

:: عند حفظ الدجاج والطيور الطازجة في الثلاجة يجب أولاً إزالة الريش والأحشاء الداخلية والكبدة والرقبة والقلب ثم توضع في كيس خاص، وتحفظ في الثلاجة، ويجب استهلاكها خلال يوم واحد من حفظها في الثلاجة، وغسل الدجاج بماء بارد وتجفيفه جيداً، ووضعه في أكياس بلاستيك خاصة بالثلاجة، مع ملاحظة أنه يجب استهلاك الدجاج الطازج خلال يومين من وضعه في الثلاجة.

:: عند تجميد الدجاج الطازج يجب غسله جيداً، ثم يعبأ في أكياس بلاستيك خاصة ويوضع في الفريزر، ويجب عدم وضع “الحشو” في الدجاج ثم تجميده، بل يفضل حشو الدجاج قبل طبخه مباشرة.

:: عند إذابة الدجاج المجمد يجب التفرقة بين كون الدجاج مسلوقاً أو مشوياً ومقلياً، فإذا كنت سوف تتناول الدجاج مسلوقا فلا ينصح بإذابته بل يوضع في وعاء الطبخ مباشرة، أما إذا كان الدجاج مشوياً أو مقلياً فتجب إذابة الدجاج بالكامل، ولإذابة الدجاج المجمد يمكن وضعه في وعاء بالثلاجة لعدة ساعات ثم طبخه، أو يمكن إذابته في الماء بشرط أن يكون مغلفا بإحكام بكيس بلاستيك، ويتم تغيير الماء كل فترة، مع مراعاة طبخ الدجاج الذي تمت إذابته في اليوم نفسه.

:: الدجاج المطبوخ المتبقي يمكن أن يحفظ في الثلاجة في وعاء محكم الغطاء مدة لا تزيد على يومين في حالة “المرق” والدجاج المحشي، ولا تزيد على 4 أيام للدجاج دون “مرق” والمقلي بالزيت.

• يمكن حفظ الخبز بأنواعه المختلفة في الثلاجة، بعد لفه جيدا بأكياس البلاستيك لمدة تتراوح بين 3 و 5 أيام.

• أما إذا أردت حفظ الخبز خارج الثلاجة وهو معبأ في الأكياس فيجب ألا تزيد على يومين.

• عند الرغبة في حفظ الخبز في الفريزر يفضل في البداية تبريده، وضعه في الثلاجة، وبعد تبريده يوضع في أكياس بلاستيكية، ثم يوضع في الفريزر بذلك يمكن حفظه لمدة ثلاثة أشهر.

• في حالة إذابة الخبز لاستعماله يجب إخراجه من الكيس ووضع بضع قطرات من الماء عليه ولفه بأوراق الألمونيوم ووضعه في الفرن لمدة 10 - 15 دقيقة.

:: كلما ترك اللحم الطازج خارج الثلاجة بعد الشراء انخفضت مدة تخزينه في الثلاجة، لذا يجب وضعه في الثلاجة أو الفريزر بعد الشراء مباشرة.

:: أفضل مكان لحفظ اللحم في الثلاجة هو أبرد مكان فيها، وغالبا يكون ذلك في الجزء القريب من الفريزر.

:: عند تجميد اللحوم (حفظها في الفريزر) يفضل التخلص من العظام البارزة، إذ تأخذ حيزا أكبر، وتساعد على تمزيق أكياس البلاستيك مما يسمح بتخلل الهواء ومن ثم تتأثر جودة اللحوم، وفي حالة صعوبة ذلك يمكن تغطية العظام بغلاف قوي من أوراق الألومنيوم أو البلاستيك، ثم توضع قطعة اللحم في كيس البلاستيك الخاص بالتجميد، لحماية الغلاف الخارجي للكيس من التمزق.

:: يمكن إذابة اللحم المجمد بعدة طرق مثل إذابته في الثلاجة أو وهو في الأكياس بماء الحنفية أو طبخه مباشرة.

•كل أنواع الحليب ومنتجات الألبان يجب أن تحفظ في الثلاجة، ماعدا الآيس كريم الذي يجب أن يحفظ في الفريزر.

•يفضل تغطية اللبن السائل عند حفظه في الثلاجة حتى لا يمتص الروائح الآخرى مما يؤدي إلى تغير طعمه.

•لا يفضل وضع اللبن السائل بأنواعه والقشدة الطازجة وبعض الأجبان مثل الكوتج والكريمة في الفريزر.

•تختلف مدة حفظ اللبن ومنتجاته في الثلاجة حسب نوع الغذاء، فمثلا يمكن حفظ الزبدة والمارجرين لفترة تتراوح بين شهر و3 أشهر، أما اللبن المبستر في علب الكارتون فيحفظ لفترة تتراوح بين 5 إلى 7 أيام.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++

للقراءة والاستفاده فقط

----------


## نور الشمس

نصائح تهمك \ 9
===========

:: إذا كنت تعانين من جفاف وتشقق الشفاه وتريدين إظهار الشفاه بصورة ندية وناعمة وجذابة، فعليك القيام بتقشيرها مرة واحدة أسبوعياً لإزالة خلايا الجلد الميتة. ويجب استعمال مرطب الشفاه ليمنحك النعومة والامتلاء، خاصة إذا كنت تفضلين استعمال أحمر الشفاه بألوانه الغنية صباحاً.

:: ويمكنك استعمال أقلام تحديد الشفاه المصنوعة من الشمع إذا كنت تعانين من التشقق؛ مما يحافظ على اللون وثباته داخل حدود الشفاه؛ بحيث لا يسيل خارجهما، فقط ينبغي تمرير القلم على حدود شفتيك من الداخل قبل استخدام أحمر الشفاه.

:: ولضمان ثبات درجة أحمر الشفاه طويلاً يمكنك فرد اللون بأصابعك أو بواسطة فرشاة صغيرة حتى تمتلئ جميع الفراغات بدلاً من استعمال أحمر الشفاه مباشرة ومن ثم تتغلغل داخل ثنايا الشفاه وتبقي طويلاً.

:: ولكي يكون أحمر الشفاه أكثر جمالاً في المناسبات عليك استخدام لمسة من قلم الشفاه بما يمنحك البريق والنعومة ويجب الاحتفاظ بأقلام «الجلوس» اللامعة الشفافة لتظللي بها شفتيك وقتما شئت فوق ألوان أحمر الشفاه الأصلية.

• إذا كنتِ صاحبة شفاه تميل إلى اللون الغامق، فمن الأفضل استعمال ألوان أحمر الشفاه الفاتحة والطبيعية كالبرونزي والنحاسي، وتجنبي مشتقات أحمر الشفاه البنفسجي والزهري تماماً.

• لإضافة اللمعة للشفتين بعد وضع أحمر الشفاه، ضعي لمسة خفيفة من الفازلين ووزعيه بطرف إصبعك على شفتيك لتصبح براقة ورائعة.

• ضعي عود قرنفل في فمك، كلما شعرت بأن رائحته غير مستحبة.

• مضمضي فمك بماء البقدونس أو تناوليه كأوراق، عندما تكون رائحة الطعام قوية في فمك مثل البصل أو الثوم.


• إذا حدث للبشرة احمرار بعد استخدام قناع التقشير - سواء قناعاً طبيعياً أو أي مستحضر للتقشير- من الأفضل لتهدئة هذا الاحمرار أن نمرر قطعة من القماش النظيف والمصنوع من القطن، وبداخلها قطع من الثلج على البشرة لتهدئتها سريعا، ثم ترطب البشرة بنوع من الكريم المناسب الذي تتكون تركيبته من البابونج أو اللبن والعسل.

• للبشرة الدهنية، استخدمي «كريم الأساس» من النوع السائل الخالي من الزيوت، فهو يعمل على توازن الإفرازات ويمنح البشرة تألقا دون لمعان.

• استخدمي إصبعك في توزيع ظلال الجفون، فهو أكثر أمانا من الفرشاة التي نغفل غسلها، فتتراكم عليها الألوان والبكتيريا، ثم تنتقل إلى البشرة.

• إذا كانت بشرتك من النوع الحساس التي تتعرض دائما للاحمرار وتكون مشدودة، فاحرصي على استخدام كريم مرطب يحتوي على البابونج في تركيبته.

- للتخلص من التقشير الذي يظهر على بشرة الوجه أو الكتفين من آثار ماء البحر والهواء المشبع بالرطوبة، امسحي مكان التقشير بقطعة قطن مبللة بماء الورد مرة في اليوم، حتى يختفي وتصبح البشرة طبيعية.

- إذا كنت تعانين من وجود الهالات السوداء حول العين، ابتعدي عن لون ظل العيون البني، فبذلك لا تكون العين جميلة.

- لإضفاء لمعان وبريق دائم للأسنان، استخدمي الليمون على قطعة قطن ونظفي أسنانك، فتزيل الاصفرار وذلك مرتين أسبوعياً.

- لمنح بشرة الجسم الانتعاش والاسترخاء، اغمري اليدين في الماء الدافئ المضاف إليه قطرات من زيت الورد عدة دقائق.

::للحصول على شعر لامع احرصي على شطفه أكثر من مرة لتخليصه من الشامبو تماما.

::جففي شعرك بالضغط عليه بالمنشفة قبل أن تستخدمي الفرشاة لتمشيطه أو المجفف، فالشعر المبلل يكون في أضعف حالاته.

::إذا كان شعرك من النوع المجعد لا تلوينه (تصبغينه) بالكامل، بل اكتفي بتلوين خصلات فقط حتى لا يصبح جافا.

::يفضل استعمال فرشاة الشعر من النوع الخشن لأي نوع من أنواع الشعر لتمشيطه بها ولتنشيط الغدد الزيتية في الشعر، مما يكسبه لمعانا وبريقا طبيعيا وصحة ورونقاً.

+++++++++++++++++++

للقراءة والاستفاده

وشكراااااا

----------


## نور الشمس

نصائح تهمك \ 10
============
عند وضع الماكياج يجب ألا تغيب عنك تلك الأمور:

• سر الماكياج المسائي الناجح هو أن يكون بارزاً وملفتاً للنظر.

• الإنارة القوية مهمة جداً عند وضع الماكياج، لأنها تكشف العيوب والشوائب الصغيرة فتمكنك من اكتشافها، ومن ثم إخفائها.

• الإضاءة الليلية لا تظهر الماكياج الخفيف، ولذلك عليك أن تركزي على الماكياج القوي في المساء.

• لإظهار الشفاه أكثر امتلاء، حددي شفتيك خارج حدودهما الطبيعية بقلم أبيض، وبعدها أضيفي أحمر الشفاه.

• ارفعي العينين المتهدلتين برسم خط رفيع عند الزاوية الداخلية للجفن الأعلى ثم وسعيه بالتدريج، بحيث يغطي زاوية الجفن الخارجية.

• إذا كنت تعانين من الغثيان عند ركوب الطائرة أو السيارة، رشي بعض قطرات زيت النعناع على منديل، وضعيه أمام أنفك واستنشقيه حتى تهدئي.

• وإذا كنت تصابين بالقلق والتوتر عند ركوب الطائرة، ضعي بعض قطرات زيت الخزامي على منديل، واستنشقيه بعمق واسترخي على المقعد.

• عند السفر بالسيارة، ضعي خليطاً من زيت النعناع وزيت اللافندر في قطعة قطن، واتركيها في وعاء مفتوح بداخل السيارة لتتوزع رائحتها في أنحاء السيارة، مما سيساعدك على الهدوء والارتياح.

• لعلاج حروق الشمس، ضعي بعض قطرات من زيت اللوز أو زيت الخزامي على المناطق التي احترقت من الشمس.

• للتقليل من انتفاخ الجفون، ضعي قليلاً من زيت الخروع عليها.

• لحماية الشفاه من التشقق، ضعي عليها مزيجا من الفازلين والعسل، كرري هذا المزيج ثلاث مرات أسبوعياً.

• احرصي على إضافة المستكة إلى طعامك، إذ تتميز بطعمها الرائع ورائحتها الجميلة، بالإضافة لفوائدها الطبية، فهى علاج فعال للعديد من الأمراض مثل علاج الكحة وسوء الهضم وأيضا بعض الأمراض الجلدية. 

• لإزالة قشرة الثوم الخارجية بسهولة، ضعي الثوم في وعاء به ماء بارد لمدة ساعة.

• تناولي 5 أوراق من الريحان يوميا، فهو مفيد في منع الإصابة من بعض الأمراض مثل التهاب الكبد والتيفود.

• لأكل الحمام، قسمي الواحدة بالسكين إلى نصفين، وابدئي بأكل الحشو سواء الأرز أو الفريك، ثم تناولي لحم الحمام بالشوكة والسكين.

• عند تناول اللحوم، لا تقطعي شريحة اللحم كلها قبل تناولها، بل قطعي جزءًا جزءًا، وتناولي كل جزء بعد قطعه مباشرة، مع مراعاة عدم تقطيعه إلى قطع كبيرة حتى يسهل تناوله.

• تناولي البطاطس المقلية بأصابع اليد أو تناوليها بالشوكة فقط.

• عند تناول الشوربة، امسكي الملعقة باليد اليمنى واغرفي الشوربة من اتجاهك إلى الخارج، وادخليها إلى الفم من حافتها الجانبية دون إصدار أي صوت من الفم، ودون نفخ هواء من الفم لتبريدها.

• لتناول المكرونة الاسباجتي، لا يليق تقطيعها بالشوكة والسكين، ثم تناولها بالملعقة، ويجب الإمساك الشوكة في وضع عمودي على طبق المكرونة ويتم شكها في المكرونة، ثم لفها بطريقة حلزونية حتى تلتقط شرائط الاسباجتي ملفوفة، وتنتقل إلى الفم مباشرة، ولضبط كمية الاسباجتي يفضل الاستعانة بالملعقة في اليد اليسرى أثناء عملية التقاط المكرونة باليد اليمنى.

• لتناول الزيتون، لا ينبغي غرز الشوكة في حبة الزيتون فهذه محاولة تبوء بالفشل، دائمًا تعرض صاحبها للإحراج، فلابد من تناولها باليد، خذي النواة من الفم إلى الملعقة أو الشوكة، وضعيها على الطبق بطريقة غير ملفتة.

• عند تناول الكباب، امسكي سيخ الكباب باليد اليسرى ليسهل استخراج قطع اللحم من السيخ بالشوكة وهى في اليد اليمنى، لتنزلق قطع اللحم إلى الطبق وتناوليه بالشوكة، وإذا كان حجمها كبيرًا نسبيا تقطع بالسكين أولا.
::
وبالنسبة للمعجنات والسندويتشات، تناولي السندويتشات مهما كان نوعها باليد، وكذلك قطع الجلاش والسمبوسك والبيتزا باليد، وإذا كانت كبيرة الحجم اقسميها لنصفين أولا، ثم تناوليها بيدك. 

+++++++++++++++++

للقراءة فقط

وشكراااااا

----------


## نور الشمس

نصائح تهمك \\ 11
=============

:: تناولي عصير الجزر الطازج بصفة منتظمة، فله أثر واضح كمضاد لبقع وشوائب البشرة، ويعمل على تحسين لون البشرة وصفائها بوجه عام.

:: للخيار مفعول واضح في تبييض البشرة والتخلص من الهالات الغامقة التي قد تظهر تحت العينين، والتخلص من البقع والشوائب التي قد تصيب الوجه، وفي فترات الصيف، يستخدم عصير الخيار كغسول لعلاج حروق الشمس وترطيب البشرة.

:: للبطاطس تأثير في التخلص من التورم الذي يظهر تحت العينين، ويمكن استخدامها في صورة شرائح طازجة، تستخدم ككمادات للعين، كما تعتبر البطاطس من أفضل المنظفات والمرطبات لذوات البشرة الحساسة.

:: لعلاج حروق الشمس سواء في الوجه أو الأكتاف، قومي بعمل كمادات من عصير الفراولة، فلها مفعول قوي في ترطيب البشرة وعلاج الحروق.

• تجنبي تنظيف أو تقليم الأظافر، وهى مبللة لأن ذلك يعرضها للتقصف.

• لا تبالغي في تطويل أظافرك حتى لا تتعرض للإصابة.

• لا تستخدمي المانيكير بكثرة، لأن كثرة استخدام الأسيتون لإزالته يعرض الأظافر للتقصف والجفاف.

• عالجي أي عدوى فطرية تصيب أظافرك في بدايتها، لأن علاجها بعد ذلك يطول، وعليك استشارة الطبيب متى لاحظت أن أظافر بعض الأصابع صارت سميكة جافة فاقدة للبريق.

• ادهني أظافرك كل مساء قبل النوم بطبقة من زيت الخروع.

• للنعناع فوائد صحية وجمالية عديدة، إذ يستخدم لعلاج اضطرابات القولون وكشراب مهدئ، كما يستخدم كغسول ومرطب للبشرة، وله مفعول مقاوم للبقع وحبوب الوجه.

• يستخدم عصير الليمون كمضاد للنمش أو بقع الوجه، إذ يساعد على إخفائها، ويستخدم كذلك لإزالة اصفرار الأسنان بدعكها بالعصير بصفة متكررة.

• يعتبر المشمش من أغنى الفواكه بفيتامين (أ) وهذا يجعله من أفضل الأغذية لصحة البشرة والشعر والعينين، كما يمتاز بمفعول مقاوم للتجاعيد، ولذلك يدخل في عمل العديد من الماسكات، كما يستخدم عصير المشمش لدهان اليدين فيكسبهما النعومة والحيوية.

• ادعكي يديكي بقشر البرتقال بعد نزعه عن الثمرة، إذ تعمل العصارة الموجودة بالقشرة على تطرية جلد اليدين وإزالة الخشونة والتشققات.

• يعتبر الشمر من الأعشاب الغنية بالفوائد الصحية والجمالية، فيستخدم منقوعه في عمل كمادات لعلاج تورم والتهاب الجفون، وتستخدم البذور عن طريق المضغ لتعطير رائحة الفم، كما يستخدم منقوع الأوراق كمنظف فعال للبشرة وكغسول للشعر.

• تستخدم المريمية في عمل غسول الفم، كما تدخل في تحضير بعض أنواع الصابون والعطور وغيرها من مستحضرات التجميل، كما تدخل في عمل صبغات الشعر.

• يستخدم زيت القرفة في عمل تدليك للجسم، إذ يلين الجسم ويغذيه، كما يستخدم كعلاج للجلد من حروق الشمس، ويفيد في تقوية الأسنان.

• يدخل دقيق الذرة في عمل العديد من الماسكات، ويستخدم كعلاج فعال لحبوب الوجه وحروق الشمس، كما يستخدم كمنظف جيد للشعر من خلال شامبو دقيق الذرة.

:: يساعد زيت الجوز على تقليل مستوى الدهون الثلاثية الضارة بشكل يساعد في حماية القلب والشرايين، وهو يحتوي أيضاً على مضادات للأكسدة، فاستخدميه في أطباق السلاطة والمعجنات.

:: زيت الأفوكادو غني بالزيوت الأحادية غير المشبعة التي تقلل من الكوليسترول، وأيضا مضادات الأكسدة مثل فيتامين “أ” و”د”.

:: يحتوي زيت الزيتون على دهون غير مشبعة أحادية تساعد في تخفيض الكوليسترول وحماية القلب، ويفيد في علاج اضطرابات المعدة والقرح.

:: يعتبر زيت بذور الكتان أغنى الزيوت بدهون أوميغا 3، وهذا الزيت غير مناسب للطبخ، ويفضل تناوله بصورة كبسولات، كما يمكن استخدامه لتغذية البشرة بإضافته إلى الماسكات المختلفة التي تفيد البشرة. 

احرصي على استخدام الماسكات الطبيعية التي تحافظ على بشرتك، ومن هذه الماسكات المفيدة:

•ماسك العسل بالخضار: اسلقي جزرة واحدة، ثم اهرسيها جيداً مع ملعقة من العسل، ضعي الماسك على وجهك واتركيه لمدة ساعة، وهذا الماسك يساعد في شد البشرة وإزالة التجاعيد.

• ماسك الخيار باللبن: ضعي نصف خيارة مع ثلاث ملاعق لبن في الخلاط الكهربائي، واخلطيها جيداً، ثم ضعي المزيج على وجهك نصف ساعة، ثم اغسلي وجهك بالماء.

• ماسك الخوخ: يتم تحضير هذا الماسك باستخدام 150 غراماً من ثمار الخوخ الناضجة تماماً بعد نزع البذرة وهرس الخوخ في طبق، ثم وضع الشرائح المهروسة على البشرة مباشرة، هذا الماسك يكسب الوجه النضارة والتألق والنعومة.

++++++++++++

للقراءة والاستفاده

وشكراااا

----------


## نور الشمس

*نصائح تهمك \\ 12
=========

• لحماية بشرتك من ظهور التجاعيد مبكراً، قومي بغمس قطعة قطن في زيت بذر العنب، وامسحي بها وجهك يومياً، خاصة في المساء لتحصلي على بشرة خالية من التجاعيد الرفيعة، وهذا لمدة شهر كامل، وإذا احتاج الأمر لأكثر من شهر، فداومي على هذا بصفة مستمرة، وليكن ثلاث مرات أسبوعياً.

• راعي أن بشرة الرقبة حساسة جداً، فتعاملي معها برقة شديدة عند وضع كريمات الترطيب.

• لا تضعي العطور على رقبتك، حتى لا تصاب بالبقع البنية.

• لكي تتعرفي على نوع بشرتك، اغمسي قطنة نظيفة في اللبن وامسحي بها بشرتك، فإذا بدت بعد مسح وجهك صفراء كانت بشرتك دهنية، وإذا لم تتغير القطنة، فبشرتك من النوع الجاف، أما إذا كانت القطنة مائلة قليلاً للاصفرار، فهي من النوع المختلط، والبشرة العادية هي التي تترك الأوساخ فقط على القطنة دون اصفرار.

في فترة الحمل قد تتعرض البشرة لبعض التغيرات، ولكي يمكن التغلب عليها دون قلق اتبعي هذه الإرشادات:

• احرصي على النوم الهاديء لفترة تتراوح بين 6 و8 ساعات يومياً في غرفة جيدة التهوية.

• الاستحمام اليومي مع استخدام صابون خالٍ من الصودا، لتجنب جفاف الجلد.

• تجنبي ارتداء الملابس المصنوعة من الألياف الصناعية، وارتدي الملابس القطنية الفضفاضة.

• عدم الإفراط في استخدام مستحضرات التجميل بأشكالها وأنواعها المختلفة، والتأكد من إزالة الماكياج قبل النوم، مع ترطيب بشرتك يومياً بكريم مرطب، ومناسب لطبيعة بشرتك.

• احرصي على استخدام أدوات ماكياج خالية من المواد الكيميائية، لأن المستحضرات الطبيعية تفيد البشرة.

• اعتني دائماً بنظافة العين، وذلك بعمل كمادات من شرائح الخيار والبطاطس، وتوضع على العين 10 دقائق مع الاسترخاء.

• يجب أن تراعي صاحبة البشرة الحساسة استعمال منشفة ناعمة الملمس حتى لا تؤذي بشرتها، وتظهر عليها التجاعيد من استعمال المناشف الخشنة.

• تذكري أن المعجنات والمقليات والتدخين وسوء التغذية وقلة الفيتامينات والقلق والتوتر من أهم أسباب ظهور حب الشباب خاصة في مرحلة المراهقة، فحافظي على التوازن الغذائي الصحيح، تناول الخضراوات والفاكهة والبعد عن المواد الدهنية.


• تحتوي الفاكهة الحمضية مثل البرتقال والليمون والكيوي والأفوكادو على أحماض مفيدة للمعان الشعر.

• الأحماض الموجودة في الرمان والجوز تحافظ على لون الشعر المصبوغ، وتطيل فترة بقاء اللون عليه.

• اللوز والمانجو يحتويان على دهون تحمي الشعر من التلف وتغلف أليافه.

• المشمش والبطاطس والموز توجد فيها فيتامينات المجموعة “ب”، التي تنظم الإفرازات الدهنية في فروة الرأس، مما يجعل الشعر مملوءاً بالحيوية.

• الماء من أهم السوائل التي تجعل الشعر في حالة انسياب، فاحرصي على تناوله بكثرة، ولا تنتظري حتى تشعري بالعطش، لأنك في هذه الحالة تكونين قد فقدت الكثير من الماء الموجود بجسمك بنسبة تتعدى المعدل الطبيعي، والماء لا يرطب جسمك فحسب، بل يسهم في الوقت نفسه في جعل شعرك حريري الملمس ولامعاً.

• لتقشير اللوز اسلقيه في الماء 10 دقائق أو حتى تتأكدي من تقشيره بسهولة.

• احرصي على تناول فول الصويا باستمرار، لأنه يؤدي إلى الوقاية من الأمراض السرطانية، ويحمي الشرايين وينظم السكر في الدم، ويساعد على بناء عظام أقوى.

• يمتاز زيت السمسم بقدرته على امتصاص أشعة الشمس الضارة، ولذا يستخدم في تحضير الكريمات والدهانات الواقية من أشعة الشمس، كما يدخل في تحضير العديد من مستحضرات العناية بالبشرة كمغذ ومرطب للجلد.

• يدخل الزبادي في تحضير العديد من مستحضرات العناية بالبشرة، خاصة الماسكات لمفعوله المرطب والمغذي، ويستخدم الزبادي كمنظف جيد للبشرة الدهنية، كما يستخدم لتنظيف فروة الرأس وتقوية بصيلات الشعر، وذلك بدهانه بفروة الرأس قبل غسل الشعر بالشامبو.


++++++++++++

للقراءو والاستفاده

وشكرااااااااااا*

----------


## نور الشمس

نصائح تهمك \\ 13
===========

* اعملي على تغذية رموشك يومياً عن طريق دهنها بزيت الزيتون بواسطة فرشاة رفيعة ونظيفة، حتى تحصلي على رموش قوية وغزيرة تزيد جمال عينيك.

* لكي تبدو رموشك أكثر كثافة، ضعي أصبعك عند زاوية العين وشديهما إلى الخارج برفق، ضعي بعد ذلك خطاً واحداً من ظلال الجفون بلون داكن مباشرة فوق الرمش الأعلى مستخدمة فرشاة رقيقة، ثم ضعي الماسكارا مع التركيز على قاعدة الرمش بحركة منتظمة إلى الأمام ثم الخلف، قبل إعادة وضع طبقة على كامل الرمش.

* للحفاظ على رموشك من التساقط أثناء إزالة الماكياج، قومي بوضع مستحضر إزالة ماكياج العين على الجفن والرموش، وانتظري قبل أن تمسحي بالقطن.

* إذا قمت بتلوين الشعر، يجب أن يكون لون الحاجبين أغمق من لون الشعر بدرجتين أو أكثر قليلاً.

• إذا زادت كمية البودرة على وجهك، استخدمي الفرشاة التي على شكل مروحة للتخلص من زيادة البودرة، خاصة حول العين.

• وزعي كريم الأساس فى حركات بسيطة تحت العين، وعلى جانبي الأنف، وحول الفم بفرشاة قصيرة وشعرها متماسك، وأيضا استخدمي الفرشاة الأصغر ذات الشعر المتماسك الصلب في رسم الحاجب وتوزيع ظل الجفون.

• عند وضع أحمر الشفاه تجب مراعاة قاعدة أساسية وهى أنه إذا كان الروج رائعاً وناعماً، يجب التركيز على ماكياج العين والعكس صحيح، إذا كان لونه فاقعاً وصريحاً، فتجب مراعاة الهدوء في ماكياج العين.

• لجمال رموشك بعد وضع الماسكارا، مشطيها بفرشاة نظيفة خصصيها لهذا الغرض فقط، 
وبعد كل استعمال قومي بغسلها بالماء حتى لا تتكون الماسكارا بين أسنانها.

• يفضل أن تستخدم صاحبة البشرة السمراء كريم أساس فاتحاً درجة واحدة عن لون بشرتها.

• صاحبة البشرة البيضاء عليها اختيار لون كريم الأساس الطبيعي الذي يقارب لون بشرتها أو استعمال كريم أساس شفاف.

• إذا كنت تضعين لون الظل بنياً فيفضل استعماله مع اللون الذهبي أو البرتقالي أو البرونزي.

• أما إذا كان لون الظل رمادياً فيفضل دمجه بالفضي أو الأسود.

• الظل الوردي يفضل معه الذهبي، الكحلي يفضل مزجه بالسماوي والأزرق والكحلي الفاتح. 
لكي تحصلي على نوم هاديء ومريح اتبعي الخطوات الآتية:

• اجعلى غرفتك هادئة ورطبة ومظلمة، بوضع الستائر الثقيلة داخل غرفة النوم.

• واظبي على روتين ثابت في الاستيقاظ صباحاً في الميعاد نفسه، ولا تحاولي تعويض ما فقدتيه بسبب العمل أثناء الأسبوع بالنوم كثيراً في يوم الإجازة.

• تخفيض الإضاءة في البيت قبل النوم بساعة يساعد جسمك على الاستعداد للنوم، كما يفضل أيضاً أن تتجنبي استخدام الكمبيوتر أو مشاهدة التلفزيون قبل النوم مباشرة.

• تناولي بعض الفيتامينات خلال نهارك، وخاصة الكالسيوم والماغنسيوم والزنك،لأن هذه الفيتامينات يحتاجها المخ لتنظيم النوم.

• في نهار الصيف، استخدمي البودرة المضغوطة بدلاً من الحرة، حتى لا تبدو البشرة مجمدة خاصة عند منطقة العين.

• تذكري أن ترطيب البشرة وتدليكها بخفة بعد وضع المرطب يساعدان على الوقاية من آثار التقدم في العمر.

• لتغطية البثور، استخدمي الكونسيلر وضعي القليل منه على الحبة دون مسحها بواسطة فرشاة رفيعة، وامسحه بخفة حتى يتناغم مع لون البشرة.

• في أوقات الحر، أنعشي بشرتك ورطبيها باستخدام رذاذ برائحة البرتقال أو الليمون.

• من الخطوات المهمة للحفاظ على نظافة البشرة استعمال التونيك، فهو مهم للبشرة، خاصة بعد تنظيفها بواسطة مزيل الماكياج أو غسول الوجه، فالتونيك يزيل أي أثر متبق لمستحضر التنظيف، ويعطي إحساساً بالانتعاش.

• إذا كانت البشرة تعاني بعض المشكلات، فالأفضل استعمال التونيك الملطف والمهديء، ويدخل في تركيبته العسل واللبن.

• وإذا كانت البشرة دهنية، فمن الأفضل استعمال التونيك الذي يدخل في تركيبته أحماض الفاكهة لإعادة التوازن للبشرة.

• أما إذا كانت البشرة تعاني الجفاف، فالأفضل لها استعمال التونيك الذي يرطب البشرة، والذي يدخل في تركيبته القمح والزبادي.

• وإذا كانت البشرة باهتة فيناسبها التونيك المنشط للدورة الدموية، أما البشرة المتقدمة في العمر، فالأفضل لها استعمال التونيك المغذي، خاصة الذي يدخل في تركيبته مواد طبيعية مثل الزيوت والفيتامينات.

لإخفاء التجاعيد التي تظهر حول العين اتبعي الإرشادات الآتية:

* تجنبي وضع البودرة على الجفنين، وضعي الماكياج على الجفن الأعلى.

* ضعي كريم إخفاء السواد في المناطق القاتمة قبل وضع كريم الأساس.

* تجنبي تناول الكافيين أو على الأقل اكتفي بكوب واحد من الشاي أو القهوة في اليوم، لأن الكافيين يسبب جفاف البشرة.

* لا تنسي أهمية النوم، وخذي القسط الكافي منه، لأنه يساعد التخلص من القلق والتوتر الذي يظهر في صورة تجاعيد.

* لا تكثري من التدخين والتعرض للشمس، فهما يعتبران سبباً رئيساً لظهور علامات الشيخوخة للجلد، فالتدخين سم بطئ يؤثر على غلاف الخلايا الجلدية.

++++++++++++

للقراءة فقط

وشكراااا

----------


## نور الشمس

نصائح تهمك \\ 14
=============

لحماية عمودك الفقري وتجنب الآم الظهر اتبعي النصائح الآتية:

* لابد من مراعاة الجلوس في عملك على مقاعد ومكاتب بمواصفات صحيحة لتريح الظهر والذراعين، ولابد كذلك من استخدام مساند بسيطة توفر الراحة لفقرات الظهر.

*< اختاري الأحذية المناسبة التي تكفل السلامة لفقرات الظهر والساقين.

* عند اختيار أثاث المطبخ احرصي على أن يكون بمواصفات تناسب طولك وقدرتك العضلية، حتى لا تحملي عضلاتك وظهرك عبئا أكبر من اللازم، أيضا اختاري الفرش والأثاث بما يوائم المواصفات الصحية.

* بالنسبة لقيادة السيارات، لابد من ضبط الكرسي بزوايا معينة تريح الذراعين والساقين والظهر، ويراعي وضع وسادة اسفنجية خلف المنطقة القطنية، وأن يكون الكرسي على مسافة مناسبة من عجلة القيادة. 

• لا تستخدمي العطور المحتوية على الكحول عند خروجك إلى البحر أو الشمس، لأنها تتسبب في ظهور البقع الداكنة.

• تجنبي تماماً استخدام مزيل رائحة العرق على بشرة غير نظيفة أو غير جافة.

• ضعي العطر على المناطق التي بها نبض مثل الرسغين.

• عند اختيار العطور والتفاضل بينها، اتركي دقيقتين بين استنشاق عطر وآخر، لكي تميزي بينهما بطريقة سليمة.

• قبل تمشيط شعرك، رشي قليلاً من عطرك المفضل على فرشاة شعرك لتعطيره بطريقة آمنة.

* عند تنظيف الأسنان، ضعي معجون الأسنان بداخل الفرشاة وليس على سطح الفرشاة، وابدأي 
بالأسنان الأمامية من أسفل لأعلى، ولكن بهدوء حتى لا تؤذي اللثة وبحركة دائرية للأضراس الداخلية.

* ويجب غسل الأسنان مرتين في اليوم صباحاً ومساءً أي قبل النوم وبعده، وكلما احتاج الأمر أثناء النهار على ألا تقل المدة عن ثلاث دقائق.

* ضعي عسل النحل بدلاً من السكر في مشروباتك لما تحتويه من مواد فعالة تقوم على تقوية النسيج العضلي للقلب، ويساعد على إصلاح وتجديد أنسجة الجسم بصفة عامة.

* يجب التخفيف من تناول اللحوم الحمراء، واللحوم المدخنة والمملحة، لأنها تساعد على ارتفاع ضغط الدم، وارتفاع نسبة الدهن في الدم مما يزيد من خطر الإصابة بتصلب الشرايين.

عند اتباع نظام غذائي يحقق الرشاقة يجب مراعاة الخطوات الآتية:

• أن يكون متوازناً ويحتوي على أطعمة من كل المجموعات الغذائية، خصوصاً الخضراوات والفاكهة والحبوب.

• أن يحتوي على نسبة قليلة من الدهون والكوليسترول.

• يجب أن يحتوي أيضاً على كميات قليلة من السعرات الحرارية والدهون المشبعة.

• يحتوي على كمية معتدلة من اللحوم والدجاج والسمك، والألياف التي تحافظ على التوازن مثل النخالة والحبوب الكاملة والأرز الأسمر والقمح والبازلاء والحمضيات كالبرتقال والجريب فروت والليمون.

• يجب التقليل من الملح عند اتباع النظام الغذائي.

• لتنظيف مسام البشرة، تضاف حفنة من أوراق النعناع مضاف إليها نصف ليمونة إلى قدر من الماء، ثم يرفع على النار، ويوضع الوجه أمام البخار المتصاعد مع تغطية الشعر، ثم امسحي الوجه بقطنة نظيفة لتحصلي على بشرة نظيفة تماماً.

• لتعطير الجسم، ضعي في بخاخة صغيرة 10 قطرات من زيت المرمرية و10 قطرات من زيت البابونغ و10 قطرات من زيت الغريب فروت، وتخلط هذه الزيوت بداخل البخاخة مضافا إليها بعض قطرات الماء المقطر، وترش بها مناطق التعرق.

• للحصول على رائحة فم عطرة، امزجي مقدار نصف فنجان من الماء مع نصف ملعقة من الجلسرين النباتي مع نصف ملعقة من زيت النعناع، واستخدمي هذا المزيج للمضمضة يومياً.

• لعلاج البثور التي تظهر فجأة على بشرتك، ضعي قليلاً من زيت الشاي بواسطة قطعة قطن ومرريها عليها مرة كل يوم.

++++++++++++++

للقراءة فقط

وشكرااااا

----------


## فجر الليالي

يسلمو عالابداع

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورج الغاليه يافجر الليالى

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## نور الشمس

نصائح تهمك \\ 15
============


* لتنظيف النجف يتم مسحه بقطعة قماش مبللة بماء دافئ مع إضافة الخل، وهذا يجعله أكثر لمعاناً.

* للتخلص من ضغط الحذاء الضيق على القدم وزيادة الشعور بالألم وعدم الراحة، يتم دعك المناطق الضاغطة من الداخل بالصابون عن طريق بشرة المبشرة.

* عند احتراق الطعام ارفعي وعاء الطهي من على النار مباشرة واغمسيه في ماء بارد حتى لا يحمل طعم الشياط إلى الأجزاء السليمة من الطعام، ثم يتم نقل الطعام السليم في وعاء آخر.

* لنزع قشرة البطاطس المسلوقة بسهولة يتم وضعها في ماء بارد بعد النضج مباشرة.

* لعلاج المغص يجب تناول كوب مغلي من الينسون أو النعناع أو أزهار البابونغ.

* للحفاظ على لمعان الفضة، ضعي إصبعاً من الطباشير في درج الفضية مع الملاعق والشوك 
والسكاكين، فهو يساعد في تشرب الرطوبة.

• لجعل الشفاه مشرقة، يمكن استعمال أحمر الشفاه العادي على الأطراف وتفتيح الوسط بلون فاتح درجة أو أكثر، حتى تضيفي لمسة من الضوء على الشفاه، ولتزيد إشراقة الوجه.

• تذكري أن شفتيك مثل بشرتك تحتاج إلى حماية من الشمس، لذا ضعي عليها لمسة من كريم الحماية أو الفازلين أو زيت اللوز لترطيبها بصفة دائمة.

• للحصول على لون جديد لأحمر الشفاه، امزجي أكثر من لون، وأسبقيه بطبقة خفيفة من كريم الأساس.

• قبل وضع أحمر الشفاه، عليك بتنظيف الأسنان جيداً، وإزالة أي علامات للاصفرار من عليها، لأن ألوان الشفاه ستظهر أسنانك أكثر اصفراراً.

يلعب أحمر الخدود دوراً مهماً في إشراقة الوجه، ولكي تحصل البشرة على هذه الإشراقة، يجب مراعاة الآتي:
• اختيار الألوان التي تعكس التورد الطبيعي مثل اللون المشمشي أو اللون الوردي اللطيف للبشرة 

الفاتحة، وللبشرة السمراء نوعاً يراعي اختيار الألوان المائلة إلى البرتقالي.

• يفضل استخدام أحمر الخدود الهلامي أو الكريمي، فهذه الأنواع تضفي الحيوية الفورية على ملامح الوجه بشكل طبيعي.

• إذا كانت البشرة دهنية أو معرضة لظهور البثور، يفضل استخدام أحمر الخدود البودرة.

• لوضع أحمر الخدود بدقة، يجب الابتسام قليلاً ثم أخذ عينة صغيرة من على طرف الأصبع، وتوزع عند أعلى الخد بحركة دائرية رشيقة، ثم يمد اللون بالأسلوب نفسه نحو الصدغين.

* لمعالجة انتفاخ أصابع القدمين، ضعيهما في وعاء مملوء بالماء البارد وأنصاف الليمون، ودلكيهما حتى يجف هذا الانتفاخ وتشعرين بالراحة.

* إذا كنت تعانين شدة اصفرار أظافر القدم، يمكنك معالجة ذلك بوضع القدمين في وعاء به ماء فاتر، مضافاً إليه ملعقتين صغيرتين من بيكربونات الصوديوم، وتترك القدمان في الماء المضاف إليه البيكربونات 15 دقيقة ويكرر ذلك أسبوعياً.

* لعلاج تينيا الأقدام، ضعي القدمين في ماء دافيء يضاف إليه نصف ملعقة من خل التفاح ونصف فنجان من ماء البقدونس لمدة نصف ساعة، ثم جففي القدم جيداً مع مراعاة عدم ارتداء جوارب من الألياف الصناعية.

* عندما يشتد بك التعب والإجهاد والضغط العصبي، ما عليك إلا الاسترخاء في البانيو لمدة 15 دقيقة، مع إضافة بعض الزيوت العطرية المهدئة، مثل زيت النعناع أو اللافندر أو زيت الورد.

لاختيار الآي لاينر المناسب للون عينيك اتبعي الإرشادات الآتية:

• العينان السوداوتان يناسبهما اللون الأسود الجاف أو البراق، وكل الألوان الأخرى حتى الذهبي مع أخذ لون البشرة وانعكاساتها في الاعتبار.

• أما العينان البنيتان فمعظم الألوان تتناسب معهما من الأسود إلى البني، الكحلي، الأزرق، التركواز والذهبي، لكن اللون الأخضر يكسبهما سحراً خاصاً.

• أما العينان الخضراوتان فيبدو الأسود قوياً عليهما، لذا يمكن تحديدهما باللون الرمادي أو البنفسجي أو الأزرق.

• العينان الزرقاوتان تناسبهما تدرجات الأزرق على أنواعها من الكحلي إلى النيلي إلى الفضي فالأزرق الفاتح. 

أكثري من تناول الفول فهو من الحبوب التي تمد عضلات جسدك بالقوة والطاقة اللازمتين وهو من الأغذية المهمة التي يجب توافرها في المنزل باستمرار لأنه غني بالبروتينات والفيتامينات والأملاح المعدنية مثل الحديد والفوسفور. 

كما ثبت علمياً أنه يقاوم التوتر والإجهاد وأمراض السرطان التي تصيب الفم لاحتوائه على مركبات كيماوية.

أيضاً الفول مفيد للقلب، إذ يؤدي إلى زيادة مستوى الكوليسترول الجيد في الدم بالإضافة إلى أنه يخفض ضغط الدم عند النساء في مرحلة سن اليأس ويحافظ على مستوى السكر في الدم.

_________________

للقراءة فقط

وشكراااااااا

----------


## نور الشمس

نصائح تهمك \\ 16
============

ينصح الأطباء الأم الحامل بتناول الفيتامينات خصوصاً حمض الفوليك والحديد من الشهر الثالث إذا كانت لا تعاني فقر دم وذلك لأن الحمل الطبيعي يستهلك المخزون من الحديد الموجود في الجسم لتكوين الجنين، بالإضافة إلى زيادة السوائل في الجسم مما يؤدي إلى قلة نسبة “الهيموجلوبين” بالدم، وللوقاية من ذلك يجب إعطاء جميع الحوامل حبوب الحديد لتفادي استهلاك المخزون، أما إذا كانت المريضة تعاني من الأساس بفقر دم، فيجب إعطاؤها جرعات عالية من الحديد، وقد تحتاج إلى تعاطي الحديد عن طريق حقن العضل أو الوريد

للاسترخاء والهدوء حاولي سماع الموسيقى أو الأغاني فهي تساعد على الاسترخاء وتهدئة الأعصاب وخفض درجة ضغط الدم بدرجة كبيرة والسيطرة على الاضطرابات والقلق الذي يصيب الإنسان.
الاستماع للموسيقى الكلاسيكية وموسيقى الأغاني القديمة تجعلك تشعرين بالاسترخاء، كما يمكنك أيضاً سماع الموسيقى التي تناسب العصر إذ اكتشف العلماء أنها تفرغ شحنة التوتر وتبعث على الاسترخاء بعد التفاعل معها.

لتنشيط البشرة وتصفية الجلد وتخفيف الاحمرار الناتج عن حساسية البشرة يجب استخدام ماسك الخيار المهروس، وذلك بوضع خيارة مهروسة مع كريمة طازجة وقليل من قطرات ماء الورد بين طبقتين من الشاش الطبي الأبيض ثم يتم وضعه على البشرة لمدة لا على 25 دقيقة ثم يغسل الوجه بالماء البارد ويمسح بقطنة مبللة بماء الورد.

ولزيادة فاعلية “ماسك” الخيار يمكن إضافة مكونات بياض بيضة ولتحقيق الفاعلية يضاف مزيد من الكريمة وقليل من ماء الورد.

بعد الحمل تفكر المرأة في ترك العمل خوفاً من المشاكل، التي قد تواجهها كالغثيان والقيء والإرهاق والرغبة المستمرة في النوم.

لكن يمكنها التغلب على الغثيان صباحاً من خلال المداومة على تناول وجبات خفيفة أثناء العمل على أن تكون غنية بالكربوهيدرات، بالإضافة إلى شرب شاي النعناع الأخضر مع الحرص على تناول الجزر والموز على مدار اليوم للحفاظ على معدلات الجلوكوز في الدم مستقرة، إذ أنه أثناء فترة الحمل تتغير معدلات السكر.

كما يجب على المرأة الحامل شرب المياه بوفرة لحمايتها، وحماية جنينها من الجفاف، لأن الماء يحافظ على معدلات الطاقة بالجسم والحرص على ممارسة رياضة معتدلة بعد استشارة الطبيب، خاصة رياضة المشي، فالجلوس والقيام على وتيرة واحدة بالوضع نفسه لمدة طويلة تزيد من إمكانية الإصابة بجلطات دموية ودوالي الأوردة والتورم.

بالإضافة إلى محاربة الإرهاق والتعب بالنوم ليلاً من 10 إلى 11 ساعة. 

أكثري من تناول الفول فهو من الحبوب التي تمد عضلات جسدك بالقوة والطاقة اللازمتين وهو من الأغذية المهمة التي يجب توافرها في المنزل باستمرار لأنه غني بالبروتينات والفيتامينات والأملاح المعدنية مثل الحديد والفوسفور. 

كما ثبت علمياً أنه يقاوم التوتر والإجهاد وأمراض السرطان التي تصيب الفم لاحتوائه على مركبات كيماوية.

أيضاً الفول مفيد للقلب، إذ يؤدي إلى زيادة مستوى الكوليسترول الجيد في الدم بالإضافة إلى أنه يخفض ضغط الدم عند النساء في مرحلة سن اليأس ويحافظ على مستوى السكر في الدم.

+++++++++++

وشكراااااا

----------


## نور الشمس

نصائح تهمك \ 17
============

-استخدمي فرش الاسنان التالفة لدعك المناطق التي يصعب الوصول لها او المناطق التي تحتاج الى دقة اكثر في التنظيف.

-احتفظي بأكياس السوبر ماركت البلاستيك في درج واستخدميها كأكياس للقمامة.

- اشتري قمامة صغيرة جدا ومن دون غطاء لتضعيها بجانبك في المطبخ

لرمي بواقي الخضار او جلد الدجاج وبعد الانتهاء اربطي هذا الكيس جيدا وضعيه في الزبالة الكبيرة التي في المطبخ وبالتالي ستتخلصين من الروائح حتى لو بقيت زبالة المطبخ اسبوعا لم ترم.

- ضعي في الزبالة القليل من الديتول ثم ضعي الكيس حتى لو تسرب الماء من الكيس للتخلص من الروائح الغير مستحبة.

ضعي في اقرب درج لديك عدد الصحون والملاعق والاكواب التي تستخدم كل يوم وبذلك تحافظين على مطبخك مرتب وتقللين من استخدام الاواني التي لا تحتاجينها.

- لا تخرجي كل الملاعق اثناء الطبخ بل استخدمي ملعقة واحدة اغسليها في كل مرة تستخدمينها وبذلك توفري عليك غسل المزيد من الملاعق.

::- عندما تخرجين علب البهارات والملح اعيدي كل شيء مكانه حتى لا تتراكم عليك الاعمال.

::- ضعي في وعاء القليل من الكلوركس والفيري والماء الدافئ ومنشفة صغيرة وكل ما انتهيت من استخدامه مكانه بالمطبخ امسحيه بهذا الخليط وبذلك تنعمي بنظافة المطبخ فترة وجودك فيه وتنعشك الرائحة للاستمرار في التنظيف.

::- غطي البوتاجاز كله بالقصدير حتى لا تتعبي في تنظيفه يوميا وغيري القصدير كل يومين او ثلاثة على حسب نظافته.

::-لتسهيل فتح الأدراج وقفلها من دون أن تحدث أصوات امسحي الأجزاء الداخلية بالفازلين أو الشمع.

-::الكاسات التي تأتي هدية من المطاعم مثل كاسات كودو ضعي داخل الأكواب التي لا تحتاجينها منديلا بشكل جميل او قماش او زينيه كما تشائين، وضعيه على الطاولة، ومن ثم ضعي داخله الملاعق والشوك والسكاكين والمغارف.

+++++++++++

----------


## نور الشمس

نصائح تهمك \18
===========

:: محافظة على رائحة الثلاجة نظيفة تغسل مره كل 10 ايام بالماء والصابون وبعد الانتهاء تغسل بماء به كولونيا وتجفف جيدا

::لاعطاء رائحة منعشة للثلاجة نضع قشور البرتقال والليمون متناثرة فيها في اطباق صغيرة

:: عدم اختلاط الروائح مع بعضها في الثلاجة نضع قليلا من الفحم فيها و سوف يمتص الروائح

::لاتضعي الأطعمة داخل الثلاجة إلا بعد ساعتين من مدة تنظيفها

- اغسلي سلة المطبخ بماء وملح خشن ثم اشطفيها ودعيها لتجفف في أشعة الشمس لاطالة عمرها

- حاولي تنظيف هاتف المطبخ بالكحول مرة كل يوم حتى تتجنبى ترسب الابخرة عليه

- دعي نافذة المطبخ مفتوحة اثناء الطبخ حتى لا يترسب عليها البخار وتحبس الروائح المختلفة داخل المطبخ

- لتنظيف مروحة المطبخ يفضل فكها وغسلها كل قطعة على حدة وتجفف ويعاد تركيبها مرة اخرى

- لعلاج الحروق الناتجة عن الماء المغلي راعي عدم العبث بها والاكتفاء بوضع مطهر عليها ولفها بالشاش المعقم

- لحفظ صفار البيض حتى لا يفسد بعد استخدام البياض نضع عليه ماء باردا بحيث يغطيه ويحفظ في الثلاجة لمدة 3 ساعات فقط وإن بقي أكثر يفسد

- يجب عدم تقطيع انواع مختلفة من الطيور واللحوم على لوح التقطيع حتى لا ينتقل مرض السالمونيلا

- لازالة بقع الرمان والتوت والكركديه من كاونتر المطبخ تنظف بمحلول الليمون والخل وتشطف جيدا بمخلوط ماء الاوكسجين

- لتنظيف النحاس تغلى الاواني النحاسية لمدة ربع ساعة في ماء مذاب فيه قليل من الرماد او البوتاس ويجفف جيدا

- اذا اردت ادخال شمعة سميكة في شمعدان ضيق ضعي طرفها في ماء ساخن لوهلة قصيرة فيطرى ويسهل ادخالها

- لاطالة عمر ازهارك الموجودة في المطبخ تضاف 10 قطرات من النشادر لكل لتر ماء للزهور وهذا يجعلها غير ذابلة اثناء الطهي

- لتنظيف سجاد المطبخ او الموكيت يكنس بمكنسة عادية مبللة بالماء حتى تزيل الاتربة والاوساخ وتمرر على السجاد قطعة من القماش القطنية المبللة بالديتول ويجفف السجاد جيدا

- تلميع الاكواب والاواني الزجاجية تغسل بماء فاتر مذاب فيه ملح رطب وتغسل جيدا ثم تترك لتجف طبيعيا اما اكواب الكرستال فتغسل بماء فاتر مضاف له قطرات من الكحول الابيض وتترك حتى تجف طبيعيا.

----------

